# White noise from microphone.



## Son1c

This is a strange problem im having, my mic is working perfectly fine, and some times while im in vent I get white noise and I have to restart the program and in-game it sounds fine, other times I get white noise in games and I have to restart my game and in vent my mic is fine? Sometimes it all works like normal...
Im really confused.

Sound card: Sound Blaster audigy 7.1
Headset: icemat siberia (black)


----------



## PC eye

That could be a need for updated drivers or a Windows glitch there. Occasionally just booting the system with a wav assigned to the start Windows function a blast of scratching noise like static will blaze away. Upon a fast reboot that disappears. See if there a new update for sound and try that.


----------



## chrisalviola

there might be some static interference from other devices you have, the microphone must be sheilded from any magnetic field. this can be from a tv, radio or other transmissions.


----------



## chrisalviola

check this monitor cable for example, as you can see the cable has a bump this reduces noice coming from outside interferance


----------



## PC eye

That would be a trap or filter inline there. Most mics have straight cables that are somewhat vulnerable to RF and other types of interference.


----------

